# Phoenix Gold M44



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

Phoenix Gold M44 Old School Amplifier 4 Channel Amp on eBay.ca (item 270716569112 end time 13-Mar-11 21:08:57 EDT)


----------



## Mudbass (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice.

I still have one that I purchased brand new in '92 or '93. I don't know if I'll ever deem another vehicle worthy enough to install it in... 

Good luck, I'll be keeping my eye on this one.


----------

